# What should I offer? Used Hardrock Pro Disc



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Asking price is $320. Here is the description.

_mid 2000's Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc, frame size Medium (17.5), shimano deore/alvilo components, always stored inside, everything works great on it. Mechancial disc brakes, 24 speed, silver, minor scratches consistant with age, mostly from transporting it.

Asking $320, not really into biking, so no trades please. 
_

The bike looks good in the pics. I'm gonna take a look at it later today.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

price too high.

also, 2005 hardrock pro was 9 speed so it's probably older than that.
BikePedia - 2005 Specialized Hardrock Pro Disc Complete Bicycle


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, good point. I hadn't noticed that. Maybe $270 then?


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Bike Blue Book says it's a 2004 $610 list new 197 current value.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a great resource. Thanks eb1888!


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

that's if it's 2004. we just know it's 2004 or older.


----------



## Dundee85 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just to follow up... after looking at a lot of pictures, I figured out it's a 2003 Hardrock with disc brakes (don't know why it's not called a Hardrock Pro Disc but whatever). It was a bit rough. Definitely not worth anything close to what he was asking. I passed on the deal.

Thanks for the input!


----------

